# Thought my lo had brown hair, looks red in sun?....



## Leanne Louise

Iv always thought my lo had light brown hair but recently in the sun it looks red, has anyone had a lo that had brown hair turn red. We've all got brown hair in my family so a lo with this colour would be rare but very cute :)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

My son was quite fair when he was born, it then started to have a red tone to it, then went a lovely mousey brown colour.
When he hit around 10 months old his hair started going red again to get back to blonde. He is 3 now and it has stayed blonde ( VERY light blonde :haha: )
My daughters hair is at the mousey stage with red tones to it (red in the sun!) so im wondering if hers will be blonde too :D


----------



## mamaduke

My son's hair is like this - brownish/reddish, depending on the light. My hair gets like that in the winter (though now with a mix of white hair). He also has blonde hairs mixed in, so I'm pretty sure he'll stay fair-haired. We'll see though, as DH started dark brown and eventually went black (due to his Chinese genes).


----------



## Leanne Louise

Mama duke my lo looks like a a similar colour to your pic, strange how it changes so much isn't it! X


----------



## Leanne Louise

Tasha...yours has had all different colours! Haha so sweet x


----------



## xloulabellex

YES! Harleys was dark when born.. started to lighten (OHs hair was bleach blonde when little so figured he was taking after him) but in some lights, everyones like "Ooh, thats looking a bit ginger today" ... god knows what colour he'll come out lol!! xx


----------



## Leanne Louise

Haha how funny I have had that comment aswell actually!! X


----------



## SabrinaKat

Finn was brown haired when born and now there is some blonde 'underneath', but in the sunlight, there is a reddish-tinge. My mom, who came over from the States and met LO yesterday, commented that it was similar to me, e.g. I had blondish-reddish, then reddish-brownish hair as toddler....

it is cute, tho (I now dye mine to get my auburn curls back!)

best wishes


----------



## Moti

My LO has the same hair. Brown when she was born and has since lightened up. Sometimes she looks blonde-ish, other times it looks red. Even her eyebrows will have a reddish look to them. I don't know - my brother is a red-head so the color is in our family. 

Like you mentioned with being outside, I think the lighting can really make a difference.


----------

